
Show HN: Open source realtime IoT platform - daraosn
https://github.com/daraosn/undercontrol
======
alistproducer2
This looks really cool. I would love to use this with a whole set of esp8266's
[1]! It has a very active community [2].

[1]: [http://makezine.com/2015/04/01/esp8266-5-microcontroller-
wi-...](http://makezine.com/2015/04/01/esp8266-5-microcontroller-wi-fi-now-
arduino-compatible/)

[2]: [http://www.esp8266.com/index.php](http://www.esp8266.com/index.php)

~~~
daraosn
Thanks! You can check our ESP8266 Arduino libraries:
[https://github.com/undercontrol-io/sdk-
esp8266-arduino](https://github.com/undercontrol-io/sdk-esp8266-arduino)

We also have some tutorials at our homepage.

